# Refencing ideas to keep out coyotes/dogs/people from horse pasture?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Don't have minis but do have dogs, cat and chickens. Never had a problem with coyote as long as rabbits and other small game were plentiful. I worry more about people. Find out your local liability laws concerning fencing and electric in particular. Make sure it is well marked and there is ample signage up warning them of the hazard


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't think of a fence that will keep coyotes out. They will jump standard fencing and the only other solution I can think of is electric. Electric fence will keep out people as well as dogs - but not coyotes. Put up your standard woven wire fencing with electric on the top and the inside and this should take care of most of your issues


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Stout corner braces, reports with caps that have a place to hang electric and woven wire for horses should work fine.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope you don't have too many horses for five acres as my suggestion (aside from the fencing) is to get a donkey if you want to stand a chance of keeping the coyotes out.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

We have coyotes, fox, tortoises and several varieties of cat and snakes often cross our field.
They are just cutting through, not threatening our horses though.
I have 4' horse woven wire fence...they go over or find a place where they can get under _{dig tunnel that I need to then fix:evil:}_, with a top board on it.
Fence _isn't_ stopping anything but my neighbors pet dogs from getting in I find...that is actually why I am fenced.
_Neighbors dogs are more a nuisance to the horses than wildlife.
_So far, no donkey is needed to protect my herd as I've been told they can do...
I also though don't need to feed nor do care practices if not owning such a animal. :|
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I am not much help at keeping people out, but that would worry me too. As far as the coyotes go though, I personally wouldn’t worry. We have lots of coyotes. They will get a cat every year or so, and small dogs get taken occasionally too. Things like horses though are fine. Maybe a brand new foal could be a worry, but that still is unusual enough.

I agree with whoever said the neighbor’s dog could be a problem though!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

walkinthewalk said:


> I hope you don't have too many horses for five acres as my suggestion (aside from the fencing) is to get a donkey if you want to stand a chance of keeping the coyotes out.


Donkeys will also wade right off in the middle of stray dogs too.

Mules and Llamas are pretty fierce as well. 

I know of some folks that bought a bunch of 'used' circus camels once... man. They were MURDER on the coyotes and also ate every mesquite tree in sight.

People, on the other hand? Oh good Lord.

You'll want to investigate the local requirements, if there are any, for no trespassing signage, but don't expect that or even the best high-fencing to keep them out. If you don't believe me, do a cursory youtube search. People climb fences all the time to 'bond with that magnificent animal' and end up getting trashed by the horses for their foolishness.

Better look into insurance too, in case that does happen.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like electric is the way to go, though it won't be possible to keep /everything/ out. 

I hope this isn't too pushy, but what does your budget look like? Would something like a predator fence be overkill?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Whether it is cat or dog (bobcat, panther, coyote or fox) it is typically just moving through and as long as there are other foods (rabbits, small game, deer) then there isn't an issue. This isn't true every where but it is typically larger, more open rural areas with high herds away from occupied dwellings that take the hits. Even when we have fox, coyote and bobcat living in close proximity we have not had problems with the larger animals. Even the chickens fair pretty well unless we deviate from our schedule or the dogs, horses or ourselves aren't in their area. It is large birds that do most of the predation. Cows are no help. The only time we lost significantly it was a neighbor's pair of dogs. They have been far worse on domestic animal populations as other neighbor's and friends have lost new borns, rabbits, chickens, ducks, sheep, goats, other digs and cats...


----------



## Joysthe14me (Dec 29, 2013)

Zexious said:


> I hope this isn't too pushy, but what does your budget look like? Would something like a predator fence be overkill?


Budget is fairly tight as this whole property needs tlc. Most of the post from the current fence are reusable and I already have most of the electric supplies. I am not moving my horses to the property until the fence is done. so I can do it piece by piece if I have to.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes definitely get the no climb fencing. Make sure the mesh is small enough they can't get their feet through it. We bought field fencing to save money. The horses would put their legs through it- i went back out and took it all down section by section.


----------

